# Hot Sync: Palm



## hotdiamond (Mar 4, 2004)

I am having trouble hot syncing with my desktop at work. It has been working fine all day until just recently. Now everytime I attempt to hot sync, it gives me an error message when trying to hot sync with versamail. The error message is as follows:

Fatal Error: Emul68KMain.c, Line: 456, line 1111 exception.

Has anyone experienced anything like this? 

Please help.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

This is well covered if you check on Google.

In Documents to Go, turn off Global Find for both Word to Go and Sheet to Go to fix, it appears.


----------



## hotdiamond (Mar 4, 2004)

I checked "Google" before I posted my question here, and I never found a solution. Other people had the same problem but there was never a solution. So that is why I asked the question in this forum. 

I turned off the global find in Documents to Go just as you suggested, and I'm still having the same problem when I attempt to hot sync. It continues to give me an error message when trying to hot sync versamail. 

If anyone has any other suggestions, I'd be happy to try them.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

well there is a couple things...

Are you trying to sync to your work email or to an email account you can access from work (IE a hotmail account setup via a POP3 account)

If you are trying to access your office outlook or groupwise (and type of email you are using GW5 or outlookXP or 2003) are you using hotsync only or do you have a portal program such as activesync, Chapura, or other.


----------



## hotdiamond (Mar 4, 2004)

I am trying to hot sync with my work email account (Outlook). I do not have a portal program.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

Usually the software that comes with your Palm doesnt work so well with work accounts, so you need to have a third party program wo access the information. 

Pocket Mirror (by chapura) is a good third party program that allows your palm to communicate with outlook. If you have a local IT department please contact them about this issue as they may have an alternative to this program. 

Second, depending upon the version of outlook they are using at your work you may need to have a certain release of chapura's software to access it. I believe 1.7 or higher will contains the information needed to access outolook 2003. This can be downloaded from thier site.

Hope this helps


----------



## hotdiamond (Mar 4, 2004)

I did a hard reset on my palm and everything seemed to be working fine. But I'm still unable to access some of the files in Document to Go. I continue to get a "fatal error" message. My versamail is working now though. I'll keep trying to work on it to see if I can figure out what could be the problem. Thanks for your help BannerGuy.


----------

